# classical music of ancient egypt and sumer ect



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay has far as i read on this they were orchestra in ancient egypt and sumerian culture.
I was wondering if some of this music was preserve on scroll or stone tablets.

I know for facts there were flute concert in ancient egypt, and instrument were know back in ancient sumer did some of this music survive, Any musicologist and archeologist try to decode ancient partition of these era.

Ockay what is the story here on this , who can answer this tedious question on ancient classical origin,than what about ancient china had orchestra too did some of this music survive today.

I Wonder if my intervention usefull or futile, but im cureous about this mather classical music ancient world origin, are there ''Indiana jones'' type of musicologist that dig in the early past nowaday.

:tiphat:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes there have been recreations of this kind of music, somewhere I have at least one CD with such music (but I can't locate it at the moment).

Amazon to the help:

This was the disc that I think of:









A "deeper" dig gives that there are a lot of discs (more or less availible)!

















I also have disc's with music from the Nordic stone age (apr. 3-4000BC), Music Archaeology has its own curriculum at the universities I've attended!

/ptr


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

They've discovered some ancient analogue recordings chiseled onto stone tablets, to be played on turntables powered by oxen, but they haven't yet figured out what to use as a stylus.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

...and this ancient Egyptian drawing.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

They had Pharoah Sanders, but that was jazz. His recordings are well-preserved thanks to papyrus leaves.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

This and many other ancient Egyptian albums are on Spotify.
I am listening now -- I like it. 

There are also ancient Greek music albums on Spotify.
"Sumerian" turned up none.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I suspect that in these cases "imaginative reconstruction" is maximally imaginative and minimally reconstructive. 

But all the same I really appreciate Paniagua's disk of ancient Greek music because it helps me show my students just how foreign the past was to us! It's very hard to get that across. Even adults who are well enough educated to know better constantly talk as if Isaiah or Socrates or Aquinas or Calvin or Descartes or whoever were our contemporaries, as if they said what they said with the same political, social, scientific, and material assumptions that we have. Everything must be broken and put back together again.


----------

